# Probleme beim ausführen von JSP dateien unter Tomcat



## FsMarine (22. Aug 2005)

hallo,

ich kann irgendwie keine jsp dateien unter tomcat ausführen

ich benutze die version 5.0.29

und habe folgendes gemacht:

File runtergeladen...
File Entpackt...
installiert (alles standart gewählt port usw.)
dann unter Apache Propertys gestartet...
dann localhost:8080 angewählt (funktioniert)
dann beispiele angesehen (funktioniert)
nun aber eigene jsp dateien unter den Ordner ROOT abgelegt...
und bekomme immer folgende exception:


```
description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception 

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP
org.apache.jasper.compiler.DefaultErrorHandler.javacError(DefaultErrorHandler.java:97)
org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.javacError(ErrorDispatcher.java:346)
org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.generateClass(Compiler.java:414)
org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:472)
org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:451)
org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:439)
org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:511)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:295)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:292)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:236)
javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)

root cause 

Unable to find a javac compiler;
com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK
org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.compilers.CompilerAdapterFactory.getCompiler(CompilerAdapterFactory.java:106)
org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Javac.compile(Javac.java:935)
org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Javac.execute(Javac.java:764)
org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.generateClass(Compiler.java:382)
org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:472)
org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:451)
org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:439)
org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:511)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:295)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:292)
org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:236)
javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
```

ach war übrigens der Relaycode 500 für HTTP.

Interessant ist auch zu sehen, dass ich keine von den beispielen verändern kann ich, habe mal die beispiel jsp dateien inhaltlich umgeändert und der zeigt mir trotzdem immer wieder die gleiche an...

immer das von dem ersten beispiel...

was kann ich machen ?


----------



## Dukel (22. Aug 2005)

FsMarine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> Unable to find a javac compiler;
> com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
> Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK
> [...]



Du musst deinen Java Compiler dem Classpath bekannt geben.


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2005)

ähmmm ganz dumme Frage, wie mach ich das ?


----------



## Pasche (23. Aug 2005)

Unter Windows XXXX kommst du mit der Tastenkombination "Windowstaste + Pause" zu den Systemeigenschaften. Dort gibt es unter "Erweitert" den Button Umgebungsvariablen. Dort legst du eine neue an. 
Name: JAVA_HOME
Wert: Der Pfad zu deinem JDK (muss natürlich auf deinem Rechner installiert sein). Zum Beispiel C:\j2sdk1.4.2_08

Das war dann auch schon alles.


----------



## Guest (24. Aug 2005)

hey, danke


----------

